# July 23 Photo rally incl the Scott Kelby world PhotoWalk



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

This will be the third photo rally and the second one here at Cherry Valley. During the weekend I have arranged for us to participate in the Scott Kelby Worldwide Photowalk for which I am the organiser for this area.

The walk will start on the saturday morning from the Oriental Express the ultimate in buffet dining room along the beach for about a mile and then back so we can enjoy a great meal together. Along the way we will all take photographs. The winner will recieve a choice of a scott kelby training book and go forward to the worldwide competition.










Saturday evening we will have a get together back at the rally. Bring along your partners and family. If they do not want to participate in the walk there is much to do along the beach front at cleethorpes including shopping, cinema, train rides and the family theme park.

If you want to attend register for the rally click here

to register for the walk click here and put Grimsby into the search. After a few seconds you will see my ugly mug and stew artona. Click on it and register for the walk.

Please post also on this thread.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Excellent, our first attendee booked on, welcome

stew


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I have booked Ray in and I will walk with him as he takes photos Stew --Ray is in bed still and doesnt know yet--I love surprises :wink: 

Sorry I thought that was the Orient Express --the train not a Chinese Resturant :roll:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Superb Mavis, you will love it.

Nope not a train , although the cleethorpes train leaves from nearby, thats the one that takes you on a tour of the cleethorpes resort not a mainline one

The eating place is http://www.orientalexpress-cleethorpes.co.uk/

You can help yourself to as much Chinese, Indian, Salad, Ice cream etc etc as you can manage. The golden rule though is do not leave any  

stew


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Can I bump this it will soon be July so come on you budding Photographers :wink:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I love it at Cleethorpes and the chinese is smashing but i'm over the other side of the country at Southport so won't be able to make it Stew sorry  

Hope you get a few more attending.


Jacquie


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

I've just added us to the attendees list and John and I have booked on the photo walk.

Look forward to meeting everyone, or at least Stew, Mavis and Ray.  


Chris


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Just a few weeks away now, still room for a few more

stew


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

any more?


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

As we're quite new to rallying (went to 2 last year), we'd love to meet more of you on this one (bump).  



Chris


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Aw come you lot surely a few more of you would like to attend this this coming weekend the weather forecast is good  and you do get to see the sea at Cleethorpes.




Jacquie


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Its not all about Photography its about good conversation, fine wines and beers and lots of lovely eating out with us gorgeous girls :wink: and all at the seaside. :roll:


----------

